# Are there any companies in NZ who would hire recent US college grads?



## Hopingtomove1 (Aug 1, 2018)

I will be graduating with a bachelors degree in organizational/leadership communications in the US. I am a US citizen looking to move to NZ. I would be grateful to find out if any companies who would be willing to hire US grads, would be willing to lead me to residence eventually? Thank you all so much!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Unlikely in all honesty. 
An NZ employer would be more likely to employ a grad straight out of Level 7 Bachelor or above study here in NZ more than a person from overseas to train them up from scratch. It is a lot to ask an NZ to risk taking on a new graduate from overseas when there may be sufficient employment prospects in NZ.


----------



## JenniferTateThompson (Nov 21, 2015)

If you want it bad enough you can find a way. Try looking in cities outside the big 3 as there always seems to be a need for qualified people in the more unpopulated areas. The NZ newspapers have job classifieds. I know there are recruiting companies for attorneys but not sure for business. You could always go over on a visa aimed at young people (forget what it is called) and work a whatever job while you look for one you're qualified for.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may be doing things the wrong way around. Generally, fresh out of school is not the time to be looking for a job overseas. If, however, you were going to NZ (or anywhere else) to live, and thus save the employer the relocation costs and visa costs, you could perhaps land a job offer. Usually the case with someone married to a Kiwi, or moving with family to NZ. 

Otherwise, find a job at home, but do everything you can to get involved with "international" type projects - whether with Kiwi clients/customers or any international types. After a few years of international experience (including being willing and able to travel as needed), you may have a better chance at either a transfer (if you're with an international company) or to land a job overseas on your own merits.


----------

